# 3 1/2 inch turkey loads



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

I have killed a lot of birds with 2.75 inch loads as well and still use them in one gun that really loves them.

I have also seen a lot of birds killed with a 20 gauge out to 40yds.

i use a 3.5 due too the main fact it was what my one gun really likes.
another 3.5 i have only likes 3 inch loads and it goes around and around


----------

